# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Found item!

## ShelleyCowie

As i was at Lidl tonight doing my shopping, i was returning my trolly to the bay and noticed an obvious lost item. 

1 tin of Irn Bru. 

Now surely that belongs to someone, who would leave behind a can of irn bru? I would have taken it in for the night but i didnt want to just incase the owner had realised his/her insane mistake. 

If anyone is missing 1 tin of irn bru please go and get it! It could rain hard tonight....

Should have taken a picture but never had my phone on me. Found a picture of a similar can.

----------


## mrlennie

Which lidl wick or thurso?!?!?!?

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Which lidl wick or thurso?!?!?!?


Thurso. Its so sad. I wish i took it in for the night now until the owner came forward. Would have kept it safe.  :Frown:

----------


## Kodiak

If you find out who did this dastardly thing then report them to the RSPCSD, that is the Royal Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Scottish Drinks.   :Grin:

----------


## balto

shame on them whoever did this, you should have taken the tin home and given it a loving home shelley

----------


## telfordstar

Lol Shelley are you in a funny mood tonight? ::

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Lol Shelley are you in a funny mood tonight?


A bit, just thought i would try and bring a laugh or 2. Im in an excessive hormonal state so be warned...i could change at any second!  :: 

No takers for the can? Its dark out there now...i cant imagine how the poor can of irn bru must be feeling. I wonder if it done something wrong.....it wasnt even open  ::

----------


## sweetpea

> As i was at Lidl tonight doing my shopping, i was returning my trolly to the bay and noticed an obvious lost item. 
> 
> 1 tin of Irn Bru. 
> 
> Now surely that belongs to someone, who would leave behind a can of irn bru? I would have taken it in for the night but i didnt want to just incase the owner had realised his/her insane mistake. 
> 
> If anyone is missing 1 tin of irn bru please go and get it! It could rain hard tonight....
> 
> Should have taken a picture but never had my phone on me. Found a picture of a similar can.


Whoever it was probably bought it along with our other national drink (lidl Queen Margot) but decided to drink it straight leaving the poor wee can on it's own. :Frown:

----------


## teenybash

> Whoever it was probably bought it along with our other national drink (lidl Queen Margot) but decided to drink it straight leaving the poor wee can on it's own.


Nope, I have to disagree....I don't think the wee can was left on it's own at all, I think it done a bunk....lept from the Lidl carrier bag as it was being rough handled into the boot of a car and took refuge in the first trolley it came across.....probably was sitting there thinking what a near escape from being turfed down the gullet of a complete stranger...... :Wink:

----------


## slinky

> As i was at Lidl tonight doing my shopping, i was returning my trolly to the bay and noticed an obvious lost item. 
> 
> 1 tin of Irn Bru. 
> 
> Now surely that belongs to someone, who would leave behind a can of irn bru? I would have taken it in for the night but i didnt want to just incase the owner had realised his/her insane mistake. 
> 
> If anyone is missing 1 tin of irn bru please go and get it! It could rain hard tonight....
> 
> Should have taken a picture but never had my phone on me. Found a picture of a similar can.


some crap u talk in a year

----------


## upolian

^^^^lol


Tooth rot anyway.

----------


## jings00

It won't have been scared. It's made in Scotland...from girrrrderrrrs

----------


## Kodiak

> It won't have been scared. It's made in Scotland...from girrrrderrrrs



Yes indeed and if a Gang of them "Coca-Cola" Yobs tried anything the Single Can of "Irn-Bru" would easily Flatten them.   They would run away with no FIZZ left in them at all.  ::

----------


## thebigman

There is a pack of ferral Irn-Bru cans in Thurso, I believe the Council is setting traps for them before they breed with the domesticated variety.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

The council are setting traps!  ::  NO! They cant...they can be tamed! 

I hope the can of irn bru at lidl has been claimed. I know irn bru is a hardy drink, i have a tin sitting infront of me and im petrified of it! But i still love it  :: 

Im planning on starting a "save the can" charity trust or something. So many neglected cans of irn bru out there that need our help. 

And for the record, the can at Lidl was unopened. Such a waste... ::

----------


## Kodiak

> The council are setting traps!  NO! They cant...they can be tamed! 
> 
> I hope the can of irn bru at lidl has been claimed. I know irn bru is a hardy drink, i have a tin sitting infront of me and im petrified of it! But i still love it 
> 
> Im planning on starting a "save the can" charity trust or something. So many neglected cans of irn bru out there that need our help. 
> 
> And for the record, the can at Lidl was unopened. Such a waste...


Good Idea a Campaign to "Please Help Abandoned Cans of Irn-Bru" would be a great and I think that you ShelleyBain should be ChairPerson and you should start a committee ASAP.

PS I saved 6 cans of Irn-Bru this afternoon and they are resting in my Fridge as I type this.

Come everyone save as Many cans of Irn-Bru as you can as they deserve a good home.

----------


## jings00

Phenomenal !!!

----------


## pirateeye

the can of iron bru was burst, it looked in perfect condition but it only had a small amount of liquid left. it was collected by the cleaner this morning and buried in the bin :Grin:

----------


## jings00

oh no, burst?? I hope there isn't going to be any retribution from other Irn Bru cans!!

----------


## Kodiak

You dont't Suppose........Oh Horror's.......That.....That this can was an O...O...Outcast.

No Couldn't be as it surely was part of the BIG Irn-Bru Family.  Poor Can being burst, I bet it was Some of those Horrid Cola cans that burst it.  BOO!!!

----------


## Corrie 3

Groat Headlines......................
"20 year old Wick Man arrested on suspicion of can cruelty"!!!!

 ::  ::

----------


## webmannie

> the can of iron bru was burst, buried in the bin


What? a can of irn bru has been 'murderd'. Hope they catch the culprit before the org vigilantes do, as tensions are obviously high in the 'community'!

----------


## ShelleyCowie

This sickens me to find out this information! Im completely distraught just now. That poor can, just because it burst it was still alive! Thats like an open wound to a human. It could have been saved!  :: 

Nobody gave it a chance. Disposed of just because it had burst. That poor tin! 

And well done Kodiak for rescuing 6 cans! Such an achievement and a good start! I have 10 cans quietly chilling in my fridge right now. 

Power to the BRU!!

----------


## Kodiak

I think that a few questions need to be answered.

1.  Did no one telephone for a "Fizzy Drink" Ambulance.

2.  Were the Police called and did the FDCSI (fizzy drink Crime scene investigators) attend the scene.

3.  If so what was the cause of the fatal injury and was a weapon found.

4.  Where the relatives notified of this Poor Cans demise.

Something really needs to be done to help protect all the Cans of Irn-Bru that are in Danger out there.  I propose a Help Irn-Bru day, at least one day a week.  Everyone who wants to help these poor Cans of Irn-Bru should on at least one day a week go out and actively save as many Cans as they can.  Then take them home and gibe them a home in a nice cool fridge.

What say tou all to this, Save a Can a Day should be our Motto.

Power to the Bru !!!

----------

